# Caffeine & Sugar



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2016)

I hadnt had any caffeine since back in July. Yesterday at the burger joint they had no root beer so I figured I will just have the cola.

Big mistake, that shit kept me up all fukin night and my hands are shaking this morning.

I suggest you all try going off the caffeine for a couple months and then seeing how great you can sleep without it.

You may think caffeine is no big deal and only last a couple hours but it actually fuks up your sleep at night.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2016)

Just limit caffeine to the morning and you will be fine.


----------



## mickems (Feb 5, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Just limit caffeine to the morning and you will be fine.



Same here. as long as it's not a whole pot though. that will have you pissing all night long . lol.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 5, 2016)

I guess I'm just weird, cause I like that jittery feeling.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep, I make sure I don't take in any caffeine after 5pm unless I'm going out for the evening, otherwise I'm up all night.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 5, 2016)

eventually you build a tolerance you haven't had in so long so I guess it jacked you up. There was a point I fcked up my adrenals not taking time off pre work outs, I could drink a cup of coffee and pass out 45 min later..


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2016)

the only caffeine I get daily is in my pwo drink at 430am. if I take in too much sugar I do get jittery. since starting my diet I gave up all sweets and soft drinks first. that alone helped me lose lots of weight. I tried to drink a pwo drink at 7 pm and lift at 8pm because I had a morning appointment and missed the gym, huge mistake! up all friggin night!


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 5, 2016)

If i REALLY REALLY try i can stay off the coffee for four maybe               five hours at max....


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> If i REALLY REALLY try i can stay off the coffee for four maybe               five hours at max....


weird thing for me is, until 2 weeks ago, and im 42 years old now, I never even tasted coffee! my wife had me try a cup and it was ok. that 1 cup though, was my last since. most say im weird.. I guess I am maybe.


----------



## snake (Feb 5, 2016)

Strip away another thing I enjoy! Don't drink, don't smoke, what can you do?


----------



## Onrek (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been through pretty much all the stages of caffeine addiction etc. I've been on long breaks too, and after trying it again after a long break it's like doing a few lines of coke.

I've noticed that as silly as it sounds, caff works great when you cycle it and don't use it daily. You won't get that woooo cocaine rush every time, but it'll be a lot more effective (especially for lifting) when you cycle it in some way.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 5, 2016)

This whole thread is ridiculous. Especially with talk and or comparison to Coke. Smfh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2016)

A hot coffee and a couple newports are night relaxes me


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 5, 2016)

Good little study showing the awesomeness of caffeine for muscle growth (the erection gainz was added by a buddy of mine lol):

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26546720


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigdog said:


> weird thing for me is, until 2 weeks ago, and im 42 years old now, I never even tasted coffee! my wife had me try a cup and it was ok. that 1 cup though, was my last since. most say im weird.. I guess I am maybe.



That is weird!

Been drinking coffee since i was 7 thanks to my grandparents. I have not drank pop (or soda for you non Chicago folk) in 11 years (im 29), never smoked, coffee really is my vice. I love me some black coffee.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> That is weird!
> 
> Been drinking coffee since i was 7 thanks to my grandparents. I have not drank pop (or soda for you non Chicago folk) in 11 years (im 29), never smoked, coffee really is my vice. I love me some black coffee.



I think you will be fine....could be crack........


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> A hot coffee and a couple newports are night relaxes me



I'll bite dude, what's a Newport?


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 5, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I'll bite dude, what's a Newport?


Brand of cigarettes.
 Newport 1 huneds


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I'll bite dude, what's a Newport?



black folks smokes that he supposedly quit smoking


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2016)

jenner said:


> black folks smokes that he supposedly quit smoking


x2 on this quote lol. Black women mainly at that....


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 6, 2016)

Black coffee is my pre workout usually around 5 pm. Never effects my sleep, but green tea will keep me up for days...


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 6, 2016)

coca cola is a bitch to kick, now i avoid it like the plague


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 6, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I'll bite dude, what's a Newport?



menthol hood stogie


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 6, 2016)

bigdog said:


> x2 on this quote lol. Black women mainly at that....



Seen more white girls smoking them in high school I guess because they were a larger demograph go figure.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Good little study showing the awesomeness of caffeine for muscle growth (the erection gainz was added by a buddy of mine lol):
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26546720
> 
> View attachment 2445



Auto phaggot increases... tremendous benefit.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 6, 2016)

I can drink espresso and 15 mins later sleep like a baby. I drink 1 large cup every morning on my way to work, then I get one more cup (with added espresso) once I'm on my way to the job site. Even with that small of an intake it seems like I've built a tremendous tolerance to its effects.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 6, 2016)

I used to drink 4 monsters a day on top of 2 heaping scoops of Mr Hyde. 

That was a rough habit to break.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 6, 2016)

When you drink caffeine everyday and build up a tolerance to it you may be able to get to sleep but the sleep is not the quality kind of sleep that you need heal muscle's rapidly.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 7, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> When you drink caffeine everyday and build up a tolerance to it you may be able to get to sleep but the sleep is not the quality kind of sleep that you need heal muscle's rapidly.



You need to careful about making absolute statements like this without citing some evidence because...well...your wrong.

1) The sleep quality thing varies wildly with some people actually find it help them sleep and have no problems taking caffeine right before bed. Also, the solution to caffeine causing sleep issues for some people is very, very simple - space out your dosing.

2) The muscle growth benefits FAR outweigh any negatives as the latest review I linked in my previous post illustrates. In fact, I'd argue that caffeine is an absolute must supplement if the main goal is body recomposition in general.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You need to careful about making absolute statements like this without citing some evidence because...well...your wrong.
> 
> 1) The sleep quality thing varies wildly with some people actually find it help them sleep and have no problems taking caffeine right before bed. Also, the solution to caffeine causing sleep issues for some people is very, very simple - space out your dosing.
> 
> 2) The muscle growth benefits FAR outweigh any negatives as the latest review I linked in my previous post illustrates. In fact, I'd argue that caffeine is an absolute must supplement if the main goal is body recomposition in general.



Youre right I should be more careful about how I make absolute statements. I should have said "when I had built up a tolerance to the caffeine I was able to fall asleep but I wasnt getting the quality of sleep I get when Im ccompletely off of it". I sleep a hell of a lot better ever since I quit using caffeine. I cans sleep longer deeper and through more noise interference.

I read that link Zilla I think I might be wired a little differently though.


----------



## mickems (Feb 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> black folks smokes that he supposedly quit smoking



That's a very stereotypical thing to say Jen. Are Newports black folk smokes? I always thought it was Black and Milds. lol.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 7, 2016)

mickems said:


> That's a very stereotypical thing to say Jen. Are Newports black folk smokes? I always thought it was Black and Milds. lol.



lol, it's not stereotyping when it's true


----------



## Grehem (Feb 10, 2016)

I drink coffeine shakes and sugary stuff before I train as it helps me to keep going. I often mix protein and sugar drinks before training.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> A hot coffee and a couple newports are night relaxes me



I haven't had a Newport in about 8 years.  Oh God how I wish I could just have one.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 10, 2016)

Love my coffee though.  3 a day plus a preworkout.  Tough part is keeping hydrated.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 10, 2016)

now im wondering if i should maybe implement a cup a day before hitting the gym..any thoughts??


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

Everyone responds differently to stimulants, but personally I am very sensitive and if I add stimulants in the form of coca cola or pre workouts then I'm a nervous wreck. L-tryptophan foods such as turkey, eggs, milk, tuna can all have the opposite effect on the nervous system.


----------



## StoicHouse (May 13, 2016)

Coffee is good for the liver and the ticket. I drink about 5 cups a day.


----------



## thqmas (May 13, 2016)

StoicHouse said:


> Coffee is good for the liver and the ticket. I drink about 5 cups a day.



Pardon my ignorance, but what is a 'ticket'?


----------



## bigdog (May 13, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a 'ticket'?


x2 on what is a "ticket"?


----------



## Iron1 (May 13, 2016)

I'm guessing he means ticker (heart).


----------



## StoicHouse (May 13, 2016)

Iron1 understood. Give him a cookie.


----------



## thqmas (May 13, 2016)

Hey! You didn't say there will be cookies! Not fair.

Ok, I'm ready for another.


----------



## saltylifter (May 14, 2016)

I only drink coffee in the morning and if I'm having a hard time staying awake I'll kill a energy drink around noon. 
My sleep fing sucks. I can't sleep at all
I take zzzzzzzzzzzquil stuff but it doesn't seem to work.


----------

